# Crash Course on the Strand 300 Lighting Desk



## Jambo (Apr 13, 2006)

Does anyone know any website or book that gives an idiots guide to this desk as i have a perform in September coming up and i have never used this desk before and there is no real time to practise on one.

Thanks for the help

from

Jamie


----------



## Footer (Apr 13, 2006)

september is coming up???... well there is a really good guide made by Bobby Harrell that breaks down the 500 series... and you should be able to use it for the 300 series as well, with a little bit of button translating... it is a good guide to using lightpallet

http://www.bobbyharrelllighting.com/console_training/support.html


----------



## cutlunch (Apr 13, 2006)

My first question is have you been to Strand's Website and downloaded the 300 series manuals. As well as the full manaual they have a very good 3 page "Getting started guide" 

http://www.strandlighting.com/Tutorials/Strand 300 Quick Start.pdf

which shows the basic commands to: set channels, record cues, do patching, saving a show. If you have run memory boards before you should have no trouble using this guide to get you plotting.

Slightly bigger at 85 pages is the "Operators Guide"

http://www.strandlighting.com/manuals/300/guide.pdf

If after reading these two manuals you are still not sure of how to operate the desk then you will probaly need to find time to get your hands on the desk with an experienced operator to show you.


----------



## Footer (Apr 13, 2006)

Bobbys manual gives you actual commands to put in... and why you are doing them... the manual does a really bad job of not describing what each syntax does... the manual will get you close.. but its over 400 pages... also there is an off line editor that can help you out....


----------



## Jambo (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank for both the links i read the manual and the quick guide and it went straight over my head as the only worked with manual and basic memory desks like the strand mx 24, So this will be the first computer desk i would have worked on.

Thanks for the help, this forum is much better than the other i have posted this question on, Thank a lot, :d Any more links would be great


----------



## bdesmond (Apr 13, 2006)

I seem to remember having printed several hunred pages of documentation from Strand's site when I ran one of these - several manuals. It's fairly intuitive once you understand the style. I'd spend more time learning which page things are on than how to program something - programming's easy. You can choose from a couple different styles, I think I had mine forced to GENIUS mode but there's also LightPalette if I recall right.

Sit down and build some base stuff that mock what you'd do for a gig:

--> Patch and unpatch channels
--> Program a couple submasters
--> program a series of basic cues and experiment with the playback modes and fade options
--> practice changing a live cue/show
--> see what else you can find that you can't guess what it does from looking at it and try it

If you have some quality play-time with the board I expect you'll be well on your way in afternoon or two.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 19, 2006)

thank for all the replies there is a small chance i will get access to a strand till maybe the get in of the show, so i'm really looking for all information on the desk, read the quick start and the above links and understand how to do all of that.

thanks again for all the links it has reallly helped.


----------

